# Adiviná dónde está... (XI)



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

_Bueno, se larga la undécima edición del clásico juego del foro... Pasen y vean, vuelven clásicos como Percy, su sobrino y otros tantos personajes que han poblado la barra del boliche... entre y tómese una..._


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenassss sopermi... pero que lujo Troesma que lindo que está el Boliche nuevo...

El Percy avisó que llega mañana...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No sea malo, con las inauguraciones que se mandan ustredes, pero usted sabe que yo con esas me emociono y me largo a llorisquear! preferi hacerla asi sencillita nomas !! usted sabe que no tengo ampliacion a la mano... quiere que le cambie el acertijo?? tengo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y bué pa inaugurar el Boliche haga el cambiazo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto ! Estos son los frisos del Comedor de Bienestar universitario..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pa' arrancar... Mu Mu !!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A bueno, pero si Ud se viene a las proximidades de mi barrio la cosa no camina...

Lavandeira esq Andrés Lamas...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ejem... bueno... lo felicito.. muy bien, gran acierto... ejem, me pone muy contento su exito... espero lo suyo "amigo" ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajajajaja...bueno bueno no se me ponga así...ya subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver que tul...





​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero oigame esto no queda cerca de mi casa !!! es trampa!!! Julio Cesar y Rivera?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah no sabía que se había mudado Troesma, ¿para donde se fue?.

Avanti, su turno .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver si vivis en las cercanias de esto tambien !!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahhhh ya empezaste a coleccionar :lol: :lol: :lol:


¿Será el de Aparicio Saravia esq Cornel Raíz?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... tratamos de hacer los deberes...no es para ese lado... con la zona aproximada te la doy por buena...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿El que está en Industria y Agaces?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aca tiene la otra esquina..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, no es el de Industria ( y Tomas Claramunt en realidad, Pablin)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tomás Claramunt, es verdad .

Mmmmm... ¿será por La Teja?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop, mas para aca... vio la segunda foto?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si la vi, esos Monoblocks Sovieticos me resultan conocidos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Epa epa!!! viviendas economicas de la IMM, con el Arq Fernandez Lapeyre al frente, el del edificio Lincoln, Avda del Libertador y Uruguay..jeje!! cerca de dos avenidas importantes, no muy lejos de su casa...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero que zapallo que soy, sino me equivoco de nuevo esto es atrás del Comando del Ejercito por Jacinto Vera.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii maestro !!! Guadalupe y Aureliano Rodriguez Larreta ( ex Acevedo Diaz) Su turno boss !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maestro, sewra posible que se haya rajado sin avisar ???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Regresé Troesma, es que me llamó el Percy para que le fuera a buscar unas cosas al otro boliche...

Si tiene algo suba Ud que yo hasta el Viernes nada...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto, ahora busco! el pPercy, que personaje !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Subo manhana Pablito, me voy a cuchilar...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vaya nomás troesma yo me quedo arreglando unas cosas en el fondo y después cierro.

Ta mañana...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A verr gente... es facil creo...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

ese salio del sepulcro hace un segundo, verdad ?
yo que se, ya que estoy, ademas el tipo es hincha de Atenas en basket y le da a las lonjas


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Milonguita, como anda !!! mire se fue al sepulcro pero no tengo noticias que haya vuelto... éste le dió a la lonja duro y parejo...en lomo de los demás, claro !!! yo creo que era hincha del futbol... del Sportivo mas precisamente...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bué.. me dejaron mas solo que el uno...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buennnaaassss....

¿Está pronto el mate?.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mire quien regresó...






​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perrrcccyyy!!! no te puedo!!! venga un abrazoooo!!! sentate que hoy te servimos nosotros ! le parece don Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y si... marchen unos bizcochos viejos y un yogur vencido para el Percyyyyy....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No sea asiiii!!! mire que a este sinverguenza uno lo aprende a querer !!!! y digo yo... del acertijo no tiene nada para decir?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mire del acertijo en si poco tengo para decir, solo preguntar si ¿es por la Ciudad Vieja?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, es por la CV, para tener poco para preguntar anda bien...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es que a ese muchacho le veo cara conocida...

Mmmmmmm... ¿Rambla Portuaria y Bartolomé Mitre?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es correcto, don Garibaldi !Q!! la tenia clarita, ya me lo imaginaba! que sera de lka vida de don Emilio, no? quiere que suba alguna otra cosita?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mire lo último que sabía de Don Emilio es que Don Tatone le había mandado un par de sus muchachos a que le comunicaran un par de cosas; pero después no sé que más pasó.

Y bueno si puede tire otra cosa que yo ando por la Bella...


¿Destapamos una Black?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto, dejeme un ratito que busco... como esta de temperatura? pobre Emilio con razon! mire que don Tatone es vengativo, eh? bueno, como capo di tutti capi tiene que ser así! si no le caminan por el lomo, en cuanto a respeto, no por altura, claro !!! Una black, como no!!! y despues tengo unas Coronas que las sacamos con un gajito de limon y pa'dentro!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno voy cortando los limones, mire acá hace un frío de la grán flauta...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la pelota !!! tres cervezas y vio que el frio afloja...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmm... no sé mire que tomé 38 litros de Cavernet Solar del Cuareim, 25 tequilas Don Pancho, 3 litros de Grapamiel Ancap y 58 wiskies Cutty Sark y todavía tengo frío .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm, muy bien Pablito, ahora no saca un acertijo ni que le ponga la Plaza Independencia... buenooo, estoy buscando.. hay que ver como se nos ha terminado el material , no? claro llevamos 10 ediciones, calcule que vamos 11.000 posts (porque hubo uno de 2.000, recuerda?) y cuantos acertijos hemos puesto?? una barbaridad...y con Tatito y usted, probablemente somos los que mas hemos subido, estamos secos.... bueno, rebuscaré... algo vamos a encontrar...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Hmmm, muy bien Pablito, ahora no saca un acertijo ni que le ponga la Plaza Independencia... buenooo, estoy buscando.. hay que ver como se nos ha terminado el material , no? claro llevamos 10 ediciones, calcule que vamos 11.000 posts (porque hubo uno de 2.000, recuerda?) y cuantos acertijos hemos puesto?? una barbaridad...y con Tatito y usted, probablemente somos los que mas hemos subido, estamos secos.... bueno, rebuscaré... algo vamos a encontrar...


Ud. quiere que me revise todos los boliches y cuente cuantos acertijos metimos y quienes fuimos los mas _acertijeadores_?? jejejeje.

No se abuse :lol::lol:


Percyyyyyy... donde está la bolsa de vigilantes que traje???



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que yo ya comencé ese trabajito!!! la recolección de datos de todos los Adiviná... y la bolsita quedó por ahí... la necesita para algo Tatín?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... no no, la bolsita no, buscaba a los vigilantes en realidad, pero bueno, por lo que veo ya pasaron _a retiro_ :lol::lol:

Asi que andás recolectando esos datos?? Que nivel... va a salir un volúmen Platinum con toda esa info?? Debe ser interesante, seguramente haya cosas de las que ni nos acordamos que adivinamos... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii, de donde surgieron los personajes, cantidad de acertijos puestos... estoy en eso, pero podriamos hacerlo entre varios, no?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Siii, de donde surgieron los personajes, cantidad de acertijos puestos... estoy en eso, pero podriamos hacerlo entre varios, no?


Tirame el dato que necesitas que te recolecte y me pongo con eso...




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

y vamos aponernos de acuerdo con lo que recolectamos... cantidad de acertijos puestos por cada uno... y cosas relevantes, quien le puso Percy, quien fue el primero en nombrarlo "boliche" quien puso imagenes de comida... etc... usted que dice? que le parece?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Me parece... ahora busco ese tipo de detalles y alguno más que encuentre relevante y te los paso por MP, te parece??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guennaassss y Montevideanas tardes, ¿como anda la barra bolichera?.

Don Troesma muy buena su iniciativa de recolectar datos, estoy a las órdenes .


:gossip: Che Tatín ¿el Troesma no será un inspector de DGI o BPS encubierto, lo digo por su interés repentino por los datos del Percy y de cuanto acertamos cada uno...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y nos repartimos, tres cada uno , les parece? empiezo con los primeros tres, sigue Tatito del 4 al 6 y sigue usted del 7 al 10, les parece?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> :gossip: Che Tatín ¿el Troesma no será un inspector de DGI o BPS encubierto, lo digo por su interés repentino por los datos del Percy y de cuanto acertamos cada uno...



me encantó la letra chiquitaaa !!! jjjuuuaaaa


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy bien Troesma, entonces yo voy del 7 al 10, en particular datos de que se trataba el acertijo y quien acertó. Paralelamente personajes que háyamos incorporado.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahi va y cualquier cosa que se les ocurra para incorporar chiflen


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Troesma, ¿encontró algo para adivinar?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pa me mataron... yo ya me había revisado todo el 1 y el 2 y ahora me dicen que me tocan el 4 5 y 6?? Y quién me paga las horas que le dediqué a este trabajo insalubre?? :lol::lol:


@Pablín: Creo que el Troésma quiere por intermedio del Percy, llegar a aquella banda de cuatreros (con escopeta y todo) que llegamos a contratar una vez cuando nos quedamos sin personal, te acordás?? :lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para para cambiamos entonces yo hago los tuyos!!!! ta?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Dale... me encantó :hug:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Pa me mataron... yo ya me había revisado todo el 1 y el 2 y ahora me dicen que me tocan el 4 5 y 6?? Y quién me paga las horas que le dediqué a este trabajo insalubre?? :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> @Pablín: Creo que el Troésma quiere por intermedio del Percy, llegar a aquella banda de cuatreros (con escopeta y todo) que llegamos a contratar una vez cuando nos quedamos sin personal, te acordás?? :lol::lol:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Les parece bien así?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

A mi me gusta, pero no es un poco mucho? Digo... no sé... son miles de acertijos los que adivinamos... es medio un laburo chino...


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahora les mando por MP lo que he ido averiguando... 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Dale.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paraaaa salvaje !!!!! yo solamewnte decia cantidad, pero no esta mal depsues de todo, pero es medio mucho, si !


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

aunque un mapita con todos los lugares en un map de google no estaria mal tampoco !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uhh eso sería sublime... después de tener todo relevado realizamos el mapa :yes:.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acá le dejó el Percy el stereo pa que escuche al Peñarol...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Tremenda la Hitachi... pero no anda bien de audio creo, no te escuché gritar el gol de Darío Rodriguez, jejeje... capaz que no lo escuchaste :lol:


Troésma... no te comas todas las uñas!!!


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


¿Tiene algo ahí Don Tatito como para despuntar el vicio?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoy nada de nada... tengo que salir a capturar porque estoy en la lona :tongue3:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Somo dos che, ¿destapo una black?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pa... destape destape, que me quedó atorado el plato de albondigas con arroz y lentejas que me mandé... jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah claro... el señorito se embucha con terrible cena y viene al boliche a desembucharse... :lol: :lol: :lol: y todavía con las manos peladas...

Ya le sirvo, ¿con espuma o sin espuma?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^:lol::lol::lol:


Un dedo de espuma nomás... como la sirve _usté_ que sabe 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Salú, che...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la pelota!!! eran unas Guiness!!!! hubiera avisado!!! vamo' carbonero querido!!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenassss...vió el stereo que le trajo el Percy, Troesma.

A propósito, ¿que hace por acá que no está en la feria?.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenasss genteee 

Me habia perdido y no encontraba el boliche...



Que paso que esta tan austero el boliche Troesma ?

Parece que no andan bien las cosas 

Ya no tenemos la rokola....nos quedamos con el stereo del Percy nomas.

Ni hay nada de comida, ni cantantes.

Menos mal que Pablito trajo una cervezas........


Lo unico que veo es que estuvieron haciendo el inventario....


Sera que todavia no esta abierto al publico y falta arreglar todo

Yo le doy una manito Troesma

Digame.... que precisamos para abrir el boliche con mas exito....
usted diga nomas...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

en definitiva chupe no falta.....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassssss ¿como andan?. Don Nando, ¿tiene algo para adivinar?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas nochesssssss... tengo material fresquito, pero estoy de pasada, asi que no los voy a dejar colgado con un acertijo y me voy a ir, por lo que queda para mañana...

Fernando, que bueno verte por acá... dejamos una notita pegada en la puerta del boliche viejo, se había volado con el viento?? jejeje

Estamos de reformas, inventarios y demás... pero tranqui que ya volveremos con toda la fuerza.

@Pablito: Gracias por las blacks... pero que la proxima vez sean Porter o Stout... no me llevo bien con el petróleo que hace Guinness... jejejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Muy bien tomé nota...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Buenassssss ¿como andan?. Don Nando, ¿tiene algo para adivinar?.


En este momento no puedo... pero mas tarde busco algo y subo aunque quede para manana...Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Se van de joda con Tatito?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> ¿Se van de joda con Tatito?.


^^:lol::lol:

Está dificil, él en Toronto y yo en la República de Belvedere... 



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Nooo...noo ...como cree...Tatito esta comprometido con Sebafun...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^:lol::lol:
> 
> Está dificil, él en Toronto y yo en la República de Belvedere...
> 
> ...


Salvando las distancias...claro...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fernando A said:


> Nooo...noo ...como cree...Tatito esta comprometido con Sebafun...:lol:





:lol: :lol: :lol:







Tatito said:


> ^^:lol::lol:
> 
> Está dificil, él en Toronto y yo en la República de Belvedere...
> 
> ...






Ahh, yo pensé que al fotografiar los edificios del MDN la habían llevado en Canadá ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenasssss... ustedes saben que yo pa' alhajar el boliche soy medio parco, la =verdad es que ayer no tenia tiempo.. pero entre todos le vamos poniendo cositas, ya busco algo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Troesma, ¿como le vá?. Cuente como le fue en la feria .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenas Troesma Ya lo vamos a acondicionar al boliche....quedese tranquilo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hoy no salio nada digno de mencion Pablito... fue rapidito poruqe tenia una reunion al mediodia.. ya subo un acertijo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es que le guardaron lo mejor para el Domingo ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esssaaaa !!!! usted dice??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


¿Hablamos de Montevideo?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, si, hablamos de Montevideo, el bajorrelieve es de un viejo conocido nuestro...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Traigoooooo....




uruguay360 said:


> Tomá pa' vos que sos guapo !!!!





¿Es un edificio público?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, no es un edificio publico...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Está abandonado el edificio, es por la Aguada, ex Banco?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon senhor por ser tan malo!!! no es un edificio Pablito!!! ya le subo una ampliacion visual!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la flauta!.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdone por demorar tanto...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

AVENIDA


- - L I - - - G U S - - -


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Avenida Ligustro !!! en algun parque pablito !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será alguna de las Avenidas internas del Parque Batlle?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No senhor... no es Parque Batlle...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Prado- Avenida Delmira Agustini?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si senhor !!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana: :banana: :banana:


¿La seguimos mañana Troesma, Ud cierra?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, si...vaya que limpio el horno arreglo algunas cositas y cierro, un abrazo y un placer como siempre... hasta mañana...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Eso de limpio el horno es decir: me morfo los pedacitos del cordero de hoy al mediodía y de paso liquído el pan asi no se endurece pa´mañana... jejejeje... 

Hasta mañana muchachada... un placer para mi también...



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

y un par de churros que habian quedado tambien...vio que el churro agarra feo olor sino...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No le dije!!! quedó un churro y está podrido... me lo como para que no apeste el lugar !!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmm por la Ciudad Vieja...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, pero es un barrio costero...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Barrio Sur? o más al E.



uruguay360 said:


> Vaya vichando, a ve rdonde ubicaria a este félido...?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mas al esteeeee


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Parque Rodó?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No...saiga nomas pa' fuera...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota, ¿Malvín?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siga, siga!!! no sea miedoso!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno, Carrasco...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted y solamente usted lo ha dicho!!! no le suena ese frente don Pablin ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ohhh... mire donde era... Costa Rica casi la Rambla frente al Hotel Carrsco...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exacto Pablin, la vivienda Morató, del Arq.Alejandro Christophersen, arquicteto de amplísima y notable actuación en Buenos Aires, de donde procedía, es autor tambien de la Quinta de Taranco en Melilla. Su turno, es cierto que tiene otra tipografia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ud sabe que un par de puteadas del dueño del local donde pretendía tomar la foto me lo impidieron :lol:... Pero el Sábado tomaré revancha :yes:... Ni idea a quien pertenecía ésta residencia ¿tiene idea que es ahora?. Deme un ratito que ya subo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, lo espero por aqui...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y la foto era en la fachada? o adentro?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vaaaa...







​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Este es el de Evaristo Ciganda y Arroyo Grande?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, me parece que se fue volando de ahí...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Prendió el horno, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Tatito !!!! Yo diria Villa Munhoz.... La Figurita.... ah! ahi creo que alcanza la carne...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah era para el otro lado... jejeje

Espero que no hayan traído toda esa comida sólo porque haya venido yo... jejeje.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas buenas..como anda la barra bolichera?
abrazos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nooo, sabiamos que caia el Cachorro!!! este es el bravo!! uste Tatito es una luciernaga comiendo!!! paralelo a una conocida avenida...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y bue... que pasó?? me conformo con la aproximacion a la zona !!! que no decaiga !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Mmmmm... por José L Terra, Troesma?.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Recién estaba mirando una nota de El Espinillar, ¿en tu libro de "Naves Industriales" está?. Lindo lugar para ir...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

qué? tan temprano y ya le estan dando al Espinillar!!!...borrachines!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

No no, Cachimbo; hablaba del establecimiento industrial "El Espinillar" -ingenio azucarero- en el N de Salto.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Excelente lugar para ir !!! mire Pabilo, se la damos por buena !! Jose L. Terra y Carlos Reyles, por ahi, vendida al senhor !!! a ver que trae.... Don Cachondo... en este momento estamos con el mate y espinillar...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

yo sabia que lo del espinillar era una mensaje oculto para disimular que estaban chupando de lo lindo!!! ...y no convidar :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero caramba... llego..las puertas abiertas... el horno mas apagado que prendido!!! Peeerrrrcccccccccccyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es que le estaba arreglando las fisuras y levantando un poco el tiraje, Troesma. Pero mire el Percy ya está cocinando...





​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aaaaaahhhh, no lo habia visto.... que sale hoy Pablito? y no me contesto si cuando lo corrieron con el poncho el otro dia estaba tratando de sacar una fachada o que era... cuente, cuente...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, disculpe, no me dí cuenta. Estaba tratando de fotografiar la otra fachada con letras que tengo en vista y salió una persona del local a preguntarme ¿que pensaba que estaba haciendo y a relajarme un poco? pero ta solo eso...

Mire tenemos en el asado de ternera en la heladera adobado y todo ¿que dice?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo digo que lo hacemos mientras le prendemos una black y que vamos a sacar fotos a esa fachada y le bancamos la pesada a ese gil !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Salú...






​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Shalú...
tiene alguna cosita para adivinar maestro? a quien le toca?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y mire, me tocaría a mí, pero la verdad que no tengo nada. Si Ud tiene algo, tire nomás .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ta, busco algo Pablito, usted vicha la ternera?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me encanto el Nooooo !!!!! 18 de Julio al norte? ah! por suerte traje 9 flautitas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Troesma, al S.

¡Menos mal que trajo 82 kilos de parmesano!.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:banana:

Pablín, gracias por llamarme al orden!!! Salú a la barra peñarolense (nobleza obliga, vieron??)

Un capuchino se puede???

A ver ... será en el Reducto?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡Ceci! :banana:... pero no ha pedido nada, acá le dejo. Si las semillas de café no le gustan tíreselas al Percy por la cabeza .






​

Al S de 18...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> ​


Ceciiiii !!! que alegria! no será que no viene porque Pablito no la mime lo suficiente !!! Calle Jackson Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Así es Troesma, dígame la esquina.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaa!!!! Pablín ... vos sabés que los capuchinos son mi perdición!!!! Muchas graciasssss!!! Un caballerazo, Pablín ... como siempre!


Calle Soriano??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mire Troesma, yo creo que para que Doña Ceci esté más seguido por aquí vamos a tener que pasar algún gotan. ¿Como anda Ud pa´l bandoneon?, yo pa la viola ando de lujo, Tatito para cantar y Milonga para bailar con Ceci.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> Mire Troesma, yo creo que para que Doña Ceci esté más seguido por aquí vamos a tener que pasar algún gotan. ¿Como anda Ud pa´l bandoneon?, yo pa la viola ando de lujo, Tatito para cantar y Milonga para bailar con Ceci.


No sería mala idea ... :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y yo pal cadenero me defiendo Pablin... la esquina, no recuerdo si es esquina Lauro Muller o Isla de Flores... Arrancamos con alguno instrumental bien marcado. le parece?

Ah! Carlos Maria Ramirez, Estacion 22 de UTE de Marsiglia, identica la de Avda Agraciada y Caigua, o Comercio y Avda Italia


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya que en el cheboli son todos hombres ... va un tangazo entre hombres!!! (son geniales los tipos: son Los Hermanos Macana)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Así es Troesma Jackson esq Isla de Flores, avanti su turno .


Ceci, estos muchacho le errarón con el nombre ya que están en NY deberían ser "The Mc Ana Brothers" :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Opa, no la tenía la de Carlos María Ramirez, ya la iremos a ver .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito... usted me va a matar pero me ausentare por unas dos horas del nido.. usyed no se enoja? y le pregunto a usted porque suya era la foto que adivine y ahora me voy, dejo todo leudando y vuelvo mas tarde!! perdon perdon !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vaya nomás, acá lo esperamos a la vuelta con una black servida y la mozarella pronta .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenas, voy a hacer un mandado y vuelvo a subir algo (siii, ya se, que dije lo mismo ayer...)


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Dele nomás, Troesma ... lo esperamos!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola Ceci


Que bueno verla por aqui

Unos pastelitos mientras viene el Troesma ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh qué delicia, gracias Fernando!!! ... El Troesma debe andar todavía festejando por Peñarol :lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Sii....Ya trajimos la rockola al boliche Ceci


Ponga algun tema si quiere mientras se aparece Uru


Saludos :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

|Buenaaasss, arranque a caminar hacia San Pablo... voy por el Chuy...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Fer trajo la rockola!!!! Buenísimo! Voy poniendo una de George Baker, "Little Green Bag" de la película Reservoir dogs, de Tarantino:






Troesma??? Dónde anda???


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Gracias por la musica Ceci

Uru... No esta frio por ahi...Traiga fotos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Recuerda la version de Tom Jones y Barenaked Ladies? excelente. como andan todos che?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Recuerda la version de Tom Jones y Barenaked Ladies? excelente. como andan todos che?


Hola, Fer!!! Que cómo estamos??? Muertos de fríooooo ... Ah, y no conozco esas versiones, a ver si alguien las postea :lol: ... esteeeee ... no se come acá? no se juega a nada??


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola Ceci

Aca hace un calor barbaro

Ya les mando un poquito...:lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Uuuhhh, llegó un poquito !!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenas Troesma

Le mando mas


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No va ahaber mas remedio que buscar algo para subir...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, muchachos...donde fue este picadito?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

HOLA GENTE

¿Cementerio Central del lado de la rambla?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

contra el templo ingles ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Holaaaaaa Emilio !! lo he logrado!!! volviste a postear !!!! Buenas tardes don Milonga...
efectivamente al costado del Templo Ingles, mire que la tire a ver siu picaba usted don Emilio y se la sacaron del buche...le puedo pedir como un favor que no desaparezca y se quede jugando con nosotros?? su turno, Milonguense...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... ¿como anda la barra del peine fino?... Don Emilio ¡que gusto verlo de nuevo por aquí!.

Troesma el horno está a 200º, ¿esta bien?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Le voy dejando este chocolate a POablito, que sé que ya viene desde Rivera con frio, y ya sirvo la vuelta para todos..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aca voy dejando para que se sirvan...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero Troesma que lujo, acá dejo el coñac para agregarle al chocolate ¿o prefiere un licor?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto pablito, sacamos unas medialunas antes de las pizzas? dicen que viene Almiron a presentar a la novia? alguien escucho algo ?? y Tattone con la medalla que se ganó el fin de semana.. nooo, dejeme con el cognac !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ah si creo que es una prima lejana del Percy, entre parientes es la cosa...

Me parece perfecto Troesma, ¿tiene algo como para despuntar el vicio mientras llega Milonga?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dejeme buscar alguna cosita, vio que estamos con una sequedad nunca vista...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si che, está quieto esto...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenasss

Yo tambien me sirvo unos 4 pedazos de torta y unos tragos

Muchas gracias Troesma

Aparecio Emilio o es el dia de los inocentes ? :lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Subo algo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ya encontre, enseguida subo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ah, momento!!!! buena fer... la guardo para cuando me toque!!! barrio costero?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No Troesma

No lo espere porque tenia miedo que se hubiera quedado congelado por ahi, 

como le pasa a veces..je je


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Prado? yo a esa entrada la CONOZCO dentro de bvar?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si es Prado, pero no dentro de Bvar.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lucas Obes esquina Lucas Obes, frente a la casa municipal de la cultura..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jeje, tiene razon con lo del congelamiento !!! es que a veces no me da el tiempo Don Fer...usted entiende..jeje


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Lucas Obes esquina Lucas Obes, frente a la casa municipal de la cultura..


Si y no


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

despues no quiere que me congele!!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno bueno...
Si se lo explico es demasiado facil

En su respuesta una sola cosa es correcta
Lo demas no


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

que es la calle lucas obes..


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No se olvide que yo despues me tengo que tirar de los pelos con sus adivinanzas
Esta es mi oportunidad de desquitarme...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

yiene razon supongo !!! lo voy a dejar porque hace mucho frio y me voy a ver una peli acostadito, si usted no se ofende, claro, usted cierra o espera que venga alguin Don Fer?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaya tranquilo Troesma

Mas tarde cierro


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:scouserd:

Bueno ... como no se aparecio ni el gato, voy a cerrar el boliche por hoy.

Como ya me tome unas cuantas y se me ablando el corazon, se la voy a dar por buena Troesma....por aproximacion.....
Esa entrada es del edificio blanco que esta en Lucas Obes frente al Circulo de Tennis antes de llegar a Buschental.
Los muros que se ven enfrente son los del Circulo.

En ese edificio tenia muchos amigos y hubo una epoca que hasta se hicieron bailes en el salon de abajo..por la entrada de al lado.

Si la memoria no me falla la direccion es Lucas Obes 930

Hasta manhana....:cheers:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ooohhh !!! bueno, a ver que consigo....


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno Troesma....Lo esperamos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver, donde es ;la siestita?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Que hacía por la Escollera Sarandí, Don Tabárez?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No tengo idea, porque no estaba por ahi... como anda don pablin...!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

cómo anda la barra del peine fino????? A ver ... es cerca de la Embajada de USA??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Troesma, ¿como le va?. Yo bien, acá en _Barra do Quaraí_ ya que en Bella Unión no había hospedaje.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Noooo, mentira, perdonen, no me aguante!!! es la escollera Sarandi, como dijo el maestro!!! su turno!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenasssss


Pablito sale algun pescadito ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esoooo! bien dicho ! Dicho sea de paso, me impresionó el banner de ayer, de Comodoro Rivadavia, que vista tan singular, no?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buen dia


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buen dia Fer!!!
cómo anda el resto del cheboli?

saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas... como anda la concurrencia?? Que se cuenta??



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

todo tranca tatex!!!...me estaba preguntando si pablito no habra quedado trancado con el asunto de los vuelos y las cenizas...espero que no..


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que desolación este boliche, no hay comida, no hay bebida, no hay música, no se escuchan conversaciones de otras mesas cercanas... se nos fué el Percy, el Troésma no regentea desde el horno y Pablito no anda por ahi con la bandeja... como anda Cachengue?



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

todo bien x suerte!!!

bueno, aca invito algo que espero sea de su agrado...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Tremendo! Como no va a ser de mi agrado... ta loco. Ya me estoy sirviendo, voy a vichar por ahí atrás a ver si encuentro una caja que tenía discos de vinilo... ya que tenemos esto vamos a ponerle música al ambiente.












Ya vengo... si aparece alguien estoy por ahí atrás... 




.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh...nos puso un disco de Los Beatles Tatito...Que bueno !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas...acá alguien entró y no avisó!!! dejaron el disco puesto y se comieron todos los churros!!!! que bárbaro...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh.....Me agarraron ...Es que estaban muy buenos Cacho !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver que dicen...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver que dicen...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la pelota!... ¿la nueva sede del Pit-Cnt?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Percyyyy, vaso para mi nomas... no, no... Pablito no quiere... no , no quiere dije !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bueno, bueno ta bien, en vez de servirme en la palangana me sirvo en un vaso.

Así que la nueva sede del Pit Cnt no es... hhhhhmmmmmmm ¿algún centro cultural?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito!!! te saque la cerveza por una buena razon... ES la nueva sede del PIT CNT, efectivamente !!!! para eso se gasta uno hablando, me doy vuelta y me clavas un punhal por la espalda!!! :lol::lol:
su turno maestro !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Mire a mi me parecía que era, ya que ahí fue donde fui a buscar al Percy un par de veces cuando éste comunista quería armar un sindicato acá en el Boliche.

Ya busco y subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno a ver que me dice, sé que Ud en los temas de estatuas y monumentos es invatible :lol:.




​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y si... a mi no me bate nadie .... me revuelven nomás... y esto... yo que sé ... Parque rodo?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ciudad vieja Pablito ?

Me sirvo una cerveza mientras lo espero
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Como le va Don Nando?.

¿Vio la cervecita que trajo el Troesma?

No che, no es por donde dicen.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Prado?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, Don Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es recontra conocido.. parque calle o edificio? jeje, se me fue la mano...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si, muy pero muy conocido; en lamentable estado como es común en Montevideo. 
En una Plaza.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

CVentro cordon? es taaan conocido!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No pero cerca, mire yo pasé 878764395931258 veces y solo cuando tomé las fotos me enteré en conmemoración de que estaba el monumento ahí :lol:.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

cv?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, para el otro lado Troesma, fuera de los límites del Bvar.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

sabe lo que me parecio de primera? en el monumentroa Ansina, pero ahi no ha YNADA de eso... Parque Batlle?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Antonio Machado


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no es Antonio Macado Fer, es a metros de garibaldi, que esquina...?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Joaquin Requena


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

en la siguiente cuadra !!! La proa esta formada por Colorado , la de la derecha y Martin Echauri. Su turno Fer, pero yo me retiro, lo veo manhana amigo...!! 0 a 0 y a remar a Brasil, no sera la primera vez...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Gracias Troesma 
Hasta manhana

Gracias por el resultado y no se preocupe que yo termino de guardar la polvora para que no se moje y cierro....jee jee:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aqui dejo estos muros


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

Buenos dias !!!!

Me voy a preparar el desayuno :banana:










Y esa calle, esa calle...... es por el Prado, o cerquita cerquita, más de una vez pasé por ahí....

voy a desayunar a ver si la memoria se me recupera

.




.

Por cierto, si gustáis desayunar conmigo, podéis coger lo que queráis :colgate: (de la mesa)


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:Muchas gracias por el desayuno Dosmundos

Ya cojo algo:lol:

Y usted solo vino a desbaratar mi acertijo.

Si... tiene razon es por el Prado

Cuando recupere la memoria diga


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenos dias a todos !!! me alegro que sea por el Prado porque estaba seguro que era en Luis Alberto de Herrera y Urquiza, donde ahora esta el segundo ciclo del liceo Palotti, me alegro, asi jugamos un rato, bueno voy a coger algo en la mesa y veo donde puede ser, que bien que se vio el partido ayer, no dijeron nada del nuevo plasma que " nos prestaron" a Pablito y a mi... justo se secaron los antifaces que teniamos colgados y salimos un rato..







y voila !!!
tenemos plasma 42" !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen día... salú a la barra.

Vió Troesma, yo le dije que no habíamos perdido nuestro pulso, ni cuenta se dieron...


¿A quién le toca*?


*No vale decir: _vos por preguntar_ ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Las veces que yo dije "no vale que me digan: a vos por preguntar" me respondieron "a vos por cuestionar" :lol::lol:

Asi que creo que marchaste igual... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Me gustaría, pero no hay nada che...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

EEEEEhhhhh !!:rant::rant:
Primero tienen que descifrar mi acertijo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah disculpe Don Nando, debe ser por Lucas Obes...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Noop


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para mi que es esquina Lucas Obes, pero no sobre... 
Y no Pablito, ni la vieron... pongo a lavar todo el "equipo" o salimos de vuelta hoy de noche? vió que a mi me gusta salir de punta en blanco !!! el equipo negro tiene sius ventajas pero se te pegan todos los pastos pelusas y mugre de nuestros "huespedes"...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

No es esquina Lucas Obes tampoco


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Y... yo diría de lavarlos... la prolijidad ante todo.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno

Ya encargue unos trajes nuevos Pablito:lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya me estoy yendo

La seguimos mas tarde


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

Con permiiiisooooooooo...... vengo a dejar la cena per*o voy a estar vigilante porque ya vi que hablan cosas de un servidor mientras no está..*.....

pueden servirse lo que gusten, es una cenita liviana.... para no tener pesadillas


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mmm se ve rico dosmundini!... muchas gracias, mientras no sea una especie de ofrenda umbanda y nos quieras hacer un laburo! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

^^

Te vas a enterar dentro de unos días..... porque está el Atlántico de por medio :nuts:

:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

:lol:

estamos en el horno...entre mafias y religiones...este boliche se vuelve cada vez mas "clandestino"... me pregunto si el "troesma" como el cabecilla, quedara impune si "caen" algun dia...:lol: :lol: :lol:

pd: Por las dudas les digo...Axé para todos!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Importante centro de reflexion y reunion durante la dictadura, en el noroeste de nuestra ciudad... puede ser ?? y... cachirulo, si caemos caemos todos!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Me voy a servir unos pedacitos de carne con pan...mayonesa, y unas lechugitas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... bueno luego de una reconfortante lectura es bueno hacerse presente ...

¡A la flauta!... pavada de cena Don Dosmundini... Me sirvo las 234235 patas de pollo que veo por aquí.

Buen provecho.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

que anda leyendo Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ando leyendo a Don Rafael Lorente Escudero, un capo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

en la monografia de Arca? lindas cosas tiene hechas y tuvo, porque a ese lo agarro bastante la piqueta...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, una biografía que escribió su hijo luego de la monografía de Elarq... Si la verdad que han destruido bastante, algo que no sabía es que él diseño el edificio Martinez Reina -yo insultaba a Pintos Risso cada vez que lo observaba-, debo decir que el proyecto original era superior a lo que finalmente se construyó; una pena realmente no se que fue lo que pasó.


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

Disculpen que me meta..... es que me tengo que ir a dormir. Mañana tengo que trabajar. 

Les dejo esto por si acaso. Hasta mañana.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero... Locazo, muchas gracias. Hasta mañana y que descanses .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno...ya veo que estuvo movida la cosa por aca ...en mi ausencia

Me voy a servir un poco de la pavita...permiso....mmmm mmm..

Como Cacho se fue y no se puede seguir con su acertijo, vamos a seguir con el mio

que les parece ?

Dosmundos dijo Millan y le pego en el palo....alguien dice otra calle ?


Ell negro me gusta Pablito para los antifaces.
Ya le voy a mostrar los encargos mas tarde....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Fer, perfecto seguimos entonces... 19 de abril?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Exacto Don Troesma

19 de abril y Millan es la esquina


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aqui esta el frente por Av. Millan


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Pablito



Como es eso de "Yo no tengo nada que ver" ?


Voy a tener que hablar con Don Tattone...:bash:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

AAAhhh...y usted Pablito no se olvide que tiene que rendir cuentas ante la administracion del boliche.
No se pensara que nos olvidamos de su intento de abandono...:bash::bash::bash:


Lo escuchamos Pablin:lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^


Mi nuevo avatar habla por mí .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fer: lo que pasa es que Pablito es el mejor barman de por aqui... recuerde esos daiquiris... nos tenemos que hacer los boludos... busco algo para subir...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaya Don Troesma


Tenga cuidado con el pucho Pablito porque se puede quemar....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

_Vos... fumá_


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me voy a desconectar y por favor no copiemos lo peor de otros hilos!!! mantengamos la buena onda , y hay terrible tormenta electrica, me desconecto por que los rayos estan cayendo cerquita...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

La tormenta es solo una muestra de los poderes umbandistas Pablito

Tenga cuidado con los rayos....le dije que se iba a quemar....:lol::lol:

Vendetta 
Vendetta !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Mire que uno tiene sus contactos en Toronto también.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:Ahhh... bueno....ahora si que me dio miedo..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Esta bien Pablito

le perdono la frase del dia...:lol::lol::lol:


No me gusta verlo sin sonreir :colgate:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aqui les dejo los ultimos modelitos y colores para que elijan

Despues me dicen cual les gusta mas

El ultimo le va a gustar al Troesma porque no junta pelusa...
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que me gusta mas el primero... me pide uno para mi Fer...? bueno, en que estabamos?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenos dias 

ya le encargo


Suba usted Troesma


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Busco enseguida... deme unos minutitos...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

buenas buenas...quieren seguir con la mia?

por favor muchachos...no conviertan el boliche en un "aguantadero"...acá solo se chupa y se morfa! :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenass... salú a la barra. 

Don Nandini, el azul siempre me quedó bien; encargueme uno.

Don Cachini, creo que el Troesma adivinó su acertijo... Le paso un mate.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno Pablito

ya le encargo


Y Cacho

Cual le gusta ?


Decidase ahora antes que venga Tatito :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Importante centro de reflexion y reunion durante la dictadura, en el noroeste de nuestra ciudad... puede ser ?? y... cachirulo, si caemos caemos todos!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Me voy a servir unos pedacitos de carne con pan...mayonesa, y unas lechugitas...



es la iglesia de la calle Belloni...a pocas cuadras de Cno Maldonado...si es la que ud dice, no sabia ese dato...que ignorancia la mima...muy interesante...gracias troesma!!!

quedamos a la espera de uno nuevo...

pd: jajaj fer...voy con el azul tambien...!

YO APORTO LAS BOMBAS !!!!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahora mismo ordeno Cacho


Me como unas bombas antes de irme...mmm que rico



Si las ve Tatito las va a confiscar....:lol::lol::lol:

Hasta luego


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

av italia?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Cachamai...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Le amplio...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Como le va Troesma?. 

¿Dentro de los límites de los Bvares?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito !! Si, dentro... me pasa un matecito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Le paso un mate... como no.


Hhhmmm... Centro digamos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

mnnno... una barriada populosa y bien conocida por usté ... muy rico su mate...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pipetúa... ¿Siguió por Goes o La Comercial?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no.... me cambie de barrio...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la masita... ¿La Aguada, Arroyo Seco?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aguada es correcto Pablin ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien, por alguna avenida me imagino...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, es una Avenida.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

si es en agraciada muy flojo estarias pablito!:lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Porque Don Cachetada ?? El amigo Pablito tiene algun hilo por ahi? :banana::banana:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no no..tatito tenia uno con recorrida....gracias a el la tenemos muy vista a la avenida...claron que yo tengo mala memoria....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ese hilo lo conozco... gracias Canyengue !!! pense que Pablin habia hecho algo tambien !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Troesma, hay que tener paciencia China y la constancia de un Alemán o ser un capo como Tatín para hacer algo así.

¿Por Agraciada entonces?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno...por lo tanto deberia ser por general flores

pd: flor de hilo se mando tatito, inolvidable.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, estuvo fenomeno, todos lo seguimos con mucha atencion !!! mnnnnnnnno...... ninguna de las dos...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿San Martín esq D Aramburù?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno...cuantas mas avenidas hay por la aguada...haciendo memoria...me queda libertador..o av san martin...no recuerdo otra...si no es alguna de esas, me doy


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es Avda del Libertador.. correcto cachalote querido !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah mirá, ¿el edificio del amigo Tosi o el de la proa, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es el Edificio de una de las proas de Libertador, aunque entiendo que no es de Tosi, por lo menos en su papel de arquitecto... puede ser como constructor, no lo se...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah es el edificio de Libertador y Cuareim... precioso edificio.

Muy buenas fotos Troésma, esos semicírculos son un lujo, le hace falta una limpieza nomás para estar 10 puntos.

Esperamos lo suyo Pablín...



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

siga ud. don tatone... ha dado con las coordenadas!!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es como dicen los dos, el de la proa de Libertador y Cuareim, Edificio Guelfi, de Federico Vazquez Echeveste, suba el que quiera, que segun entiendo, todos tenemos poco material, asi que el que tenga que suba, gracias don Tatinez por sus palabras...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... anduve revolviendo en el baúl de los recuerdos y encontré esto.

A ver si alguien se acuerda de donde está?














.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diria que es el mural de Agraciada y Arequita en el Credit Agricole. ex credit, en caso afirmativo, sabe de quien es Tatin, siempre estoy por ir...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Exactamente Troésma... no duró ni un suspiro... jejeje










La verdad que no se de quién es, la capturé para el hilo de Agraciada pero no me detuvé a mirarlo de cerca... si paso por ahí a pié te tiro el dato 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Busco algo... che Tatito, me parece que el nombre esta abajo al centro... no se cuanto... y Viana...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

que vista el troesma!!! no por algo dicen que donde pone el ojo, pone la bala!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Busco algo... che Tatito, me parece que el nombre esta abajo al centro... no se cuanto... y Viana...


Cierto... cierto... tendré que mirar la foto original en casa y con la ampliación de la foto de 38MB que tengo lol quizás se vea la firma... 


.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenas gente

Me perdi el de Av. Libertdor que lo sabia


Tatito 

Vio las bombas que trajo el Cacho para atacar a los moderadores que hagan abuso de sus poderes....
Cual le gusta mas en la frente ?

Las de crema o de dulce de leche ?

Por las dudas....vio :colgate:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Estoy en tareas pizzisticas, esperenme un rato...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

A la pipeta !!

Centro - Ciudad vieja ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Correcto... Como andas Fer?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenasss...


Ya sé... ya sé el número de puerta es 1507 ...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Transversal a diceciocho hacia el barrio Suuurrrr ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Pero Nando, cuando regrese por aquí lo esperamos .

El boliche de las fotos es en Las Piedras .


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Eso mismo que dice Pablito cuando ande por acá nos acompaña en nuestras caminatas!


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

Buenas noooooches.........

Antes de acostarme quiero expresar mi admiración por las fotos de la Señora Letty.

Ese boliche es una maravilla !!!

Cuando vaya pal pago avisaré con tiempo para organizar una visita, si señor.


Y para el señor Pablito :

.

.
siga para abajo
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
Ud.sabetanbiencomoyoqueparalagripenohaynadacomounsudorcitodepechonohagacasodelosremediosdemorondangaquelehandicho


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenoo..bueno..que a usted nadie lo invito


quien dijo que queriamos ir de caminata con usted Dosmundini hno:

gracias Letty


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Gracias Don DosMundos! (Ü) 
venga nomas y le copamos el boliche a Don Porro!! no le digo lo bien que se come ahí!


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

epa epa epa chiiiiicos no pelien!! jeje


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Lo que pasa Chiruste que uste no lo conoce


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Fernando A said:


> Lo que pasa Chiruste que uste no lo conoce


jaja y a ud si que lo conozco ... peace and love chicos !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

dosmundos said:


> Buenas noooooches.........
> 
> Antes de acostarme quiero expresar mi admiración por las fotos de la Señora Letty.
> 
> ...





:lol: _cof cof_ :lol: _cof cof_ :lol:


Muchas gracias Don Dosmundini, muchas gracias lo vamos a hacer también.


Doña Letty en el Boliche reina siempre la tranquilidad Don Nando y Don Dosmundini son lo más . Y Don Troesma también así no se pone celoso.

Bueno y Don Tatone así no me sanciona :lol:.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Por supuesto que a ambos los vamos a estar aguardando cuando regresen para caminar la ciudad .


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenooo..yo le avise 
A este senior le gusta mezclarse con los mas jovenes como yo..:lol:


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

me parece que en este lugar el único joven es Pablin ... los otros ya pasamos la barrera.... ups no que se me enoje Don Tatone que es casi un pibe jeje


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

> los otros ya pasamos la barrera


:lol:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

En que parte de Solymar esta Dona Letty ?

Yo iba bastante cuando era chico


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Estoy en Parque de Solymar, a metros de Lomas y cerca de la playita! en mi paraiso!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah ..no conozco mucho esa parte
Yo iba a "el bosque"


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahora estoy construyendo en el Pinar, aunque esta un poco lenta la cosa ultimamente


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Al club del Bosque ibamos a jugar al voley. Ademas era el pasaje obligado, rumbo a la Tienda Inglesa en busqueda de bizcochos calentitos eran pequeñas escapadas desde el liceo.

Creo que hoy me pase todo el día pensando en comida :nuts:


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Vamos a ser vecinos entonces, El pinar es muy lindo!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Si
No voy a poder ir enseguida, pero ya ire..:cheers:


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

aquí lo esperamos, como dice Don Pablito... con la barra del peine fino


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me parece que se impone una 360 del boliche! cuanto hace que vengo diciendo de hacer safari en La piedras, pero claaaaro, a mi no me hacen caso !!!! :banana::banana::banana: tendria que buscar y estoy en sesion cine, hoy se las voy a deber, anduve recolectando nuevo material porque esto da verguenza, diga don Pablito, esta achicoria de imagenes nunca se habia visto.. a ve rcuando arrima los datos de los adivina... estamos viendo a uruguay tambien!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A yo diría Don Troesma, una 360 del boliche estaría genial y cuando llegue la diáspora sería oportuno que nos retracte también; ¿qué opina?.

Yo tengo un par más pero es lo único que me queda para el resto de la semana.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y ... deje, deje, la jugamos en la semana.. tiene algo lindo Pablito? y una cosa mas... cual es el acertijo que mas recuerda, asi de primera nomas??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy bien Troesma, mire creo que nunca los adivinamos; veremos a ver que pasa.

El que me viene a la mente al toque es el de la frase de la comisaría frente a Casa de Galicia.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenassssssssssssss... me tuve que leer cinco páginas!!! Han estado prolificos... jejeje... pero de acertijos na de na... están como yo que no tengo ni medio, y para peor no pude recolectar nada en todo el finde... hno:

Letty... que precioso ese boliche!!! Ya le iré a comentar en FB... por donde queda?? 26 años viviendo en Las Piedras y no se donde queda eso... de terror...



.


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Tatin!!! ud sabe de mi capacidad de orientación... así que lo puedo estar mandando pa cualquier lado jeje pero por lo que pude encontrar... está en la Calle Batlle y Ordóñez esquina Garibaldi.

http://www.elpais.com.uy/06/11/04/pespec_245655.asp

lo de porro
Hacete Amigo del Chef

Sebastián Elcano

La Escudería marchó el martes pasado hacia Las Piedras, destino que De Lucca impuso, invitándola a cenar en un lugar sorprendente: el Antiguo Hotel Las Piedras. Más conocido por Lo de Porro, es una versión nativa de "auberges", posadas o paradores, que brindan techo, cama y cocina. Ocupa un caserón en una esquina, construido en 1870 para el Coronel Carámbula, con artesonado venerable. El bar de la entrada, con su mostrador de viejo estilo y parroquianos en nutridas mesas de truco, está colmado de relojes Cucú y de fotos: de Marylin Monroe, linda como un sol, Gardel con un bandoneón sobre las rodillas y el inevitable Julio Sosa. Camino del comedor se acumulan, sobre los aparadores y muebles, relojes en cantidades industriales. El lugar posee carácter y carisma.

Gustavo Porro, que agradece a la Providencia no llamarse Armando, de lunes a viernes brinda almuerzo. Con aviso anticipado, puede cumplir como la noche de la Escudería con una cena memorable: genuina, artesanal y noblemente rústica, sin maquillaje.

La mesa con manteles individuales y sillas de totora, esperaba a la Escudería que, por supuesto, debió aguardar por el siempre demorado Reinaldo. Cuando llegó el bodeguero con su vino, el dueño de casa desenvainó salchichón y jamón, elaborados por él. El salchichón justificaba largamente el camino hasta Las Piedras. Regado por los Marsanne y Sauvignon Blanc 2006 de De Lucca, el elogio del fiambre y de los vinos fueron gemelos. A continuación, una perdiz en escabeche, aceitada y especiada, con hebras de cebolla y rodajas de zanahoria, sin los granos de pimienta que Gustavo prefiere molida, perfecta en el nivel del vinagre. No hubo liebre porque era época de celo. En su lugar, como plato principal, un histórico conejo estofado, acompañó los ravioles turgentes de ricotta y puerro, que el propio Vito, doctorado en cocina italiana, aprobó y comió. A esta altura los tintos habían aparecido como por arte de magia y el Shyrah 2004 dio paso enseguida al Tannat 2003. Esplendoroso vinos siempre acotados, tanto los blancos como los tintos, por las eruditas palabras de Reinaldo que no deja beber en paz. Los postres, de igual estilo tradicional, arroz con leche y flan, como debe ser. El camarero Fernando hace todo lo necesario para que el flujo de la comida no se demore. Un lugar para conocer.

Lo de Porro. Antiguo Hotel Las Piedras. Calle Batlle y Ordóñez esquina Garibaldi. Teléfono: 364 48 37. Precios de los platos de $ 75 a 95. Postres, $ 40. Relación calidad precio ampliamente favorable al comensal.


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

acá hay una entrevista que le hicieron en AbrePalabra 


http://www.oceanofm.com/index.php?o...e-lo-de-porro&catid=35:abre-palabra&Itemid=56


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Tatín ¿como le va?.

Mire si estuviera en mejores condiciones le ofrecía una Black.

Quédese en la vuelta que el Troesma aparece en cualquier momento.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Por acá ando Don Pablín... procesando fotos de algunas obras E/C que encontré por Pocitos... 

Gracias Letty... estoy tratando de ubicar esa esquina en la memoria y tengo algunas lagunas mentales, voy a tener que darme una vuelta sin lugar a dudas... gracias por toda la info...


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lujo.


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Don Pablito la única que puede invitar algo acá soy yo... ud tiene que tomar una sopita de calabaza... como la que estoy tomando yo... pero como no sé subir fotos acá se me la imagina ta?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy bien Doña Letty, como Ud diga. Pero me parece que le falta un poco de sal.


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

le ponemos un poco mas de queso parmesano y listo!


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

o me enseña a subir fotos acá o se las sigo poniendo en FB jaja


----------



## dosmundos (Nov 28, 2007)

Buenos diiiiiiiaaaassssss !!!!

Me acosté y esaban conectados y me levanto y todavía siguen ??

Lo que es tener un buen pasar :banana::cheers:





Fernando A said:


> Buenoo..bueno..que a usted nadie lo invito
> 
> 
> quien dijo que queriamos ir de caminata con usted Dosmundini hno:
> ...



:hug: Pero don Fer !! Yo que le tengo en alta estima (alta porque vive en planta alta del mundo....) y Ud. que me trata así...... :lol:



letty chiruste said:


> Gracias Don DosMundos! (Ü)
> venga nomas y le copamos el boliche a Don Porro!! no le digo lo bien que se come ahí!


Gracias Doña Letty. Ud. es una amiga !!! Y como asumo que me va a invitar...... yo no le voy en contra a nadie.....:colgate:

---------------------------------

Bueno...... me voy silbando bajito. Nos vemos esta noche en Valencia. Ta luego !!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola Dosmundos
Ya lo vi levantado por la frase del dia

No se toma un cafecito con el desayuno ? 










Que tenga buen viaje :cheers:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dosmundini, Fer, Letty, Tatínez y Pablito, casi todos los parroquianos... me vi dos capitulos del comisario Montalbano... sera manhana que cuelgue algo...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Esta bien Troesma

lo esperamos nomas....
Yo me quedo arreglando la nueva decoracion del boliche.

Pablin abriguese bien si se va de viaje
Acuestese temprano y tomese otra grappa antes de ir a dormir


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Andas por aca Pablito? arrancaste para el norte? Este acertijo es Cordon, Pablin... y el anterior era Tacuarembo y Colonia. Por donde anduvieron el otro dia con Tattone ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Todavía estoy por acá Troesma .







uruguay360 said:


> A ver si ubican, che...






Claro yo por éste último acertijo decía Tacuarembó es Guayabo.

No Tatín no podía salir de Safari, era con Letty que estábamos organizando un Safari.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Me alegro que este mejor Pablin

Ya veo que se le fue la toz

Troesma

Puede sr Yaro


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh, ta, entendi ! bueno, es Guayabos, pero no Esquina Tacuarembo, no es aquella casa que posteara Tatito ! tiene razon que es bien del estilo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fer, no es Yaro... Guayabos esquina ...Hablando del tema... como piensan que es la tecnica para realizar estas decoraciones ??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias Don Nando, si la tos con todos los remedios que me proporcionaron ayer la logré controlar .

Ah entonces es esquina Eduardo Acevedo sino me equivoco.

Mire me hice siempre la misma pregunta respecto a como se construye este tipo de ornamentación. A propósito de restauración edilicia, lea lo siguiente:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600395&page=54 post número 1073


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Guayabos y Jackson ?

Sera con un molde ... le parece?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah si, con un molde es muy probable que se construyan las figuras, mi incógnita es el revoque azul y los perfectos "estampados" en el revoque.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Sera con revoque coloreado


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

La verdad que ni idea Don Nando, me llama la atención que mantenga el color a pesar del tiempo transcurrido.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Es probable que le pongan color antes de colocarlo Pablin
Como hacen con la ceramica por ej. (antes de secarse)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, es correcto Eduardo Acevedo y Guayabos, en diagonal al IAVA, su turno Pablin, a ver que trae...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo... a ver que me dicen.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que buen encuadre Pablín... puede ser por el Centro??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chas gracias Tatín, no es por el centro.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Corodn ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> *Corodn ?*


^^ Decin que si la pirmera y la útlima lrtea etsan clocoadas correcatmetne, la palbara se etniedne igaul :lol::lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Cordón es correcto.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muchachos nos leemos en un rato, abrazo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^ Decin que si la pirmera y la útlima lrtea etsan clocoadas correcatmetne, la palbara se etniedne igaul :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Preo calro !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

:guns1:

dele troesma...


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Permiso 
Quiero decir 
1) mis felicitaciones y mis respetos por Don Fernando y Don Cacho del Monte, lejos del pago y se saben toooooodo.
2) siento vergüenza de mi ... imposible reconocer lugares vivo en un tupper! 
3) mis estimados Don Pablito, Don Tatitin y Don Edu... ustedes dicen que salir a patear este fin de semana, es una locura?...

Cordiales saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

este fin de semana parto hacia Santa Clara pero estare el lunes por aqui nuevamente, asi que despues estoy a las ordenes...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... pasen nomás.



Letty, yo arranco semana de vacaciones con la pequeña hoy mismo, ya el finde ya lo tengo ocupado, pero hablamos para mas adelante a ver que podemos organizar 


Edit: Ahora si cerramos 


.


----------

